# ACS Assessment relevant work experience



## areng.nat (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi!

I finished my studies in Sydney on 2011 (Master of Information Systems, I did assess it at that time but it is valid only for a year)and I came back to my country. Now I want to Apply for my PR.

1. I need assess my degree ( which is fine)
2. do i need to show my work experience as well, during ACS assessment process?
3. What and how do they assess the relevant work experience? what are the documents do I need to show?

Thanks Heaps!


----------

